# HH: SfdW am Mo. den 01.12., 19:00 Uhr



## Rabbit (18. November 2003)

Kommt noch wer mit zu diesem kurzfristig, aufgrund eines Ehrengastes (icke)  angesetztem SfdW 

*Wann:*
Montag, 1. Dezember, ab 19:00 Uhr

*Wo:*
Finnegans Wake (Irish Pub)
Börsenbrücke 4
20457 Hamburg

!!!Tisch ist reserviert!!!
*Reservierungscode:* IBC (damit ggf. an den Barkeeper wenden)
Und übt mal fleissig das Singen, wie ich am Telefon erfuhr ist am Montag Karaoke angesagt 

Bisher zugesagt:

icke
Rabbit
Outbreak
kingmoe
bofh_marc
Buddy?
kaiowana +
Tine
Sil
gageC


Vom Hbf. mit der U-Bahn (Linie U3, gelb, Richtung Barmbek) zu erreichen (2 Stationen, Haltestelle Rathaus)
Oder ca. 20-25 min. Fussweg vom Hbf.


----------



## icke (18. November 2003)

Bis 17:00 geht meine Schulung Offiziell und dann werde icke es wohl locker schaffen vom Kibbelsteg 17 bis zum Pub zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_tom (18. November 2003)

leider werde ich da nicht kommen können, da hat meine bessere hälfte Geburtstag....


----------



## Outbreak (18. November 2003)

nach aktueller Planung dabei! 

@Rabbit Wie sieht das mit einer Reservierung aus? Wäre, je nach Teilnehmeranzahl, schon ratsam!  

Cu,

Tina


----------



## kingmoe (18. November 2003)

Bin zu 95% auch dabei. Wie erkenne ich euch denn?  
War ja leider noch nie dabei...

Gruß 

Martin


----------



## Rabbit (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kingmoe _
> *Bin zu 95% auch dabei. Wie erkenne ich euch denn?  *


Das einfachste wird wohl sein, ich werde dort im IBC-Trikot auflaufen  
(das sollte jeder erkennen!)


----------



## kingmoe (19. November 2003)

Alles clear, DAS würde ich erkennen 
Ich melde mich nochmal kurz vor dem "Termin", bis denne,

Martin


----------



## bofh_marc (19. November 2003)

Ich koennte wohl auch vorbeischauen. 

Allerdings bin ich montags meist um 21:00 Uhr in der Grindel-Sneak. Aber fuer ein Bierchen vorher sollte es wohl reichen.

Bis denne
Marc


----------



## Kaiowana (20. November 2003)

Hallo werte Mitstreiter,
Tine und sind auch wieder dabei


----------



## icke (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Reservierung? Nö, das soll ein ganz zwangloses AW(AfterWork)-SfdW sein. In Anbetracht der kurzfristigen Einberufung gehe ich mal davon aus, daß auch gar nicht so viele kommen (können) bzw. auch gar nicht sollen (wir wollen unseren Gast ja nicht gleich verschrecken)
> 
> ...



Keine Angst ich bin nicht Menschenscheu. 

Etwas Seltsam ist es schon Ick bin aus Berlin der Heimat des SfdW und mein erstes ist in HH.


----------



## Rabbit (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *Etwas Seltsam ist es schon Ick bin aus Berlin der Heimat des SfdW und mein erstes ist in HH. *


Das hört sich jetzt fast so an, als ob Du noch nie in einer Kneipe warst 
Nur keine 'Angst',  eine Tagesordnung wird es nicht geben!

Gruß, 
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Das hört sich jetzt fast so an, als ob Du noch nie in einer Kneipe warst
> Nur keine 'Angst',  eine Tagesordnung wird es nicht geben!
> ...



Doch ick war schon mal, aber meistens Stehe ick draussen.


----------



## Sil (20. November 2003)

Wer bist Du denn?


----------



## Sil (20. November 2003)

Prima, dann erkenne ich Euch, am Montag.... werde wohl erst um 21:00 Uhr da sein können - frühstens.....


----------



## gage_ (20. November 2003)

Das koennte ich auch schaffen, ist ja auch gleich bei mir um die Ecke ...


----------



## Outbreak (20. November 2003)

sollte im Finnegans Wake eigentlich genug sein. Die Frage ist halt, ob wir denn stehen oder sitzen wollen...


----------



## icke (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> 
> @Outbreak: Tina, ist denn soviel Platz überhaupt im Finnegan's Wake?
> ...



Sitzen wär schon schön in Stehen muss ich immer so doof Grinsen 

Wo is mir egal in den Pub kann ich ja auch noch einen anderen Abend gehen. Nur mit dem Brauhaus ich weiß ja nicht.


> _HOMEPAGE BRAUHAUS_
> *
> Genießen Sie die hausgebrauten Bierspezialitäten Kupfer  Das Malzig-Milde Dunkle, und Messing  Das Hopfig-Herbe Helle
> Diese Bierspezialitäten werden vor Ihren Augen handwerklich inmitten des Gastraumes gebraut Wir freuen uns über Ihre Fragen und zeigen Ihnen gerne das Handwerk des Bierbrauens im Rahmen einer Brauereiführung
> *


Wenn ich Durst hab dauert mir Zapfen schon zu lange und wenn ich dann sage "Hallo Meister brau mir mal ein Kupfer", dann kann ich wohl erst mal eine Stunde an die frische Luft gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke (21. November 2003)

Ick schaue wahrscheinlich erst wieder Nächsten Donnerstag hier rein.


----------



## Rabbit (28. November 2003)

So Leute, Tisch (8-10 Pers.) ist reserviert.

*Reservierungscode:* IBC (damit ggf. an den Barkeeper wenden)
Und übt mal fleissig das Singen, wie ich am Telefon erfuhr ist am Montag Karaoke angesagt 

Bis Montag


----------



## kingmoe (28. November 2003)

Moin, 

wollte nur nochmal bestätigen, dass ich komme - trotz (wegen?!) Karaoke.


----------



## vijoka (28. November 2003)

Hallo,
war bislang noch bei keinem SfdW dabei und bin auch erst kurz bei IBC registriert. Wenn ich nicht singen muss komme gern vorbei.

Bis Montag!
Joachim


----------



## Martinbaby (28. November 2003)

Super Termin!  

Aber leider nicht für mich 

Schade, wäre gerne mal wieder dabei gewesen!

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. November 2003)

bin wohl auch dabei!

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Tracer (29. November 2003)

waere auch gern dabei gewessen.
ICh wuensche euch viel spass!
Gruss
W.S.


----------



## Beppo (29. November 2003)

...kann wohl nicht. 
Meine "bessere Hälfte" hat auch Geburtstag.  
Sie wird 1 Jahr und ist schon richtig schnell. Zur Belohnung habe ich Ihr die Laufräder poliert und neue Pellen (700x23c) geschenkt   
   

ich muß weg...
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## icke (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vijoka _
> *Hallo,
> war bislang noch bei keinem SfdW dabei und bin auch erst kurz bei IBC registriert. Wenn ich nicht singen muss komme gern vorbei.
> 
> ...



Da icke ja wohl der grund für das Treffen bin und auch nicht Singen will und kann, muß wohl auch sonst keiner Singen müssen.
Also bis Morgen abend.


----------



## Rabbit (1. Dezember 2003)

Moin Jungs,

leider habe ich mir am Wochenende was "aufgesackt" und werde gleich erst mal dem Doc besuchen. Daher werde ich heute Abend nicht kommen können. Aber es ist ja alles "organisiert", behandelt unseren Gast ordentlich und viel Spaß!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sil (1. Dezember 2003)

:-((((
Ich komme gerade von meiner Schulung aus Köln zurück und habe mir scheinbar was eingefangen...Halsschmerzen - aua - ich hoffe, ich kann heute Abend überhaupt meine Stunden geben - je nach dem, wie es mir geht, werde ich spontan entscheiden, ob ich dann noch auf Euch stoße...so'n Mist, ich hatte mich soooooooo gefreut, Euch kennen zu lernen.... können wir noch einen zweiten Termin auf die Beine stellen?

LG

Sil


----------



## Kaiowana (1. Dezember 2003)

Tine und ich sind heute doch nicht dabei.


----------



## icke (1. Dezember 2003)

Ick hab ja bald einen Tisch für mich alleine oder wie????


----------



## Outbreak (1. Dezember 2003)

und ich hocke immer noch im Büro... sieht wohl so aus, als wenn ich auch nicht mehr teilnehme...

Wünsche Euch trotzdem noch viel Spass!


----------



## Wraith (1. Dezember 2003)

Also das die Hamburger ziemlich kühl und zurückhaltend sind, ist ja nunmal nicht von der Hand zu weisen - aber so stark...?!
Was soll der arme icke bloß denken?


----------



## madbull (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sil _
> *...so'n Mist, ich hatte mich soooooooo gefreut, Euch kennen zu lernen.... können wir noch einen zweiten Termin auf die Beine stellen?
> *


Komm doch Donnerstag zum Nightride nach Timmendorf, da lernst du die Küsten-Fischköppe kennen...  



> _Original geschrieben von Wraith _
> *Was soll der arme icke bloß denken?*


Ooch, der Icke is'n Lieber, und wir alle auch, da kann ja nix schiefgehen...  
@ Icke: Ich wär ja auch gerne gekommen, damit du wenigstens ein bekanntes Gesicht dabeihast, aber die Anfahrt ist für mich doch zu weit und teuer...


----------



## kingmoe (2. Dezember 2003)

Tja, nachdem gestern ja noch auf wundersame Weise eine späte (!) Absagenflut die Gruppe stark dezimiert hat, war es trotz gerade mal 5 Leuten (inkl. Icke aus Berlin) ganz spaßig und ist sicher wiederholungsfähig. Gerne wieder, jederzeit! Und dieses irische Bier...


----------



## icke (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wraith _
> *Also das die Hamburger ziemlich kühl und zurückhaltend sind, ist ja nunmal nicht von der Hand zu weisen - aber so stark...?!
> Was soll der arme icke bloß denken?  *



Nicht unbedingt Kühl und zurückhaltend, höchstens UNPÜNKTLICH  (gilt nicht für HARBURGER)
Mir hat es gefallen, danke für den schönen Abend
LArs


----------



## Sil (2. Dezember 2003)

@madbull: Würde gerne zum Nightride kommen, aber Freitag hat meine beste Freundin Geburtstag, ich glaube, sie würde mir übel nehmen, wenn ich nicht mit ihr reinfeiere...
Fährt jemand Sonntag eine Strecke, die man auch "ungefedert" und mit nur halb funktionierenden Bremsen ;-) mitfahren kann?

Mit Alan war ich letzte Woche in den Harburger Bergen, das war schon klasse.....

?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sil _
> *:-((((
> Ich komme gerade von meiner Schulung aus Köln zurück und habe mir scheinbar was eingefangen...Halsschmerzen - aua -*


Ach, Du auch? Heute kam das Ergebnis des Rachenabstriches aus dem Labor. Der Verdacht hat sich bestätigt: Streptokokkeninfektion. Einhergehend mit starken Schluckbeschwerden. Jedesmal wenn ich schlucken muß "zerreißt's" mir fast den Hals 
Bin wohl auch vor Montag nicht wieder dienstfähig und darf jetzt natürlich Penicilin einschmeißen.

Gruß vom Krankenbett,
Harry


----------



## Sil (2. Dezember 2003)

Ne, solche Sachen habe ich nicht, ist nur ne "kleine" Infektion, Erkältung mit ein bißchen Halsschmerzen und Kopfschmerzen...aber heute schon viel besser, als gestern!
Ich werde meinen Hals heute Abend auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt mit Glühwein betäuben!

Gute Besserung!!!!!!! Schau, das Du schnell wieder fit bist!


----------



## Wraith (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *
> Nicht unbedingt Kühl und zurückhaltend, höchstens UNPÜNKTLICH  (gilt nicht für HARBURGER)*



Ja, das kann man aber so nicht sagen. Ich hatte auch schonmal Hamburger, die pünktlich waren - kann aber auch Zufall gewesen sein.

Apropos Hamburg. Die Innenstadt gefällt mir immer besser.
Die Gefahren (Siuzid-süchtige Hunde, "blinde" Fußgänger, unentschlossene Radfahrer, die sich im Grenzgebiet zwischen Fahrradweg und Gehweg tummeln, gestörte Autofahrer, die den Radweg immer noch für eine öffentliche Straße halten, Hollandräder, die an ihrem Lenker mehr Einkausftüten erfassen als jeglicher Kombi und Pizzaboten mit neuen motorisierten Mountainbikes der nächsten Generation) sowie der Nervenkitzel dabei, ersetzt ja schon den Abenteuerurlaub.


----------



## gage_ (2. Dezember 2003)

Musste mich gestern leider spontan um den Nachwuchs kuemmern - sorry ...


----------



## icke (3. Dezember 2003)

Gestern waren wir auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt und ich konnte von Kühl nichts spüren. Icke habe noch nie im T-Shirt auf einem Weihnachtsmarkt gestanden und Bier getrunken.
Das einzige war wieder ettwas unpünktlichkeit, selbst bei zugezogenen Hansestädttern! (war aber nicht so schlimm Sil  )
Es war der zweite schöne Abend Hier, dank dem Forum.

Ob ich heute mal einen Alkoholfreien Tag schaffe???


----------



## Rabbit (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *Das einzige war wieder ettwas unpünktlichkeit, selbst bei zugezogenen Hansestädttern! (war aber nicht so schlimm Sil  )
> Es war der zweite schöne Abend Hier, dank dem Forum.
> 
> Ob ich heute mal einen Alkoholfreien Tag schaffe??? *


Hm, nun müssen sich schon unsere zugereisten "Hamburger" um die Gäste kümmern, schämt euch.

@Sil: Das rechne ich dir hoch an und schön zu hören, daß es dir wieder gut zu gehen scheint.

@icke: Vermutlich reist Du am Freitagabend schon wieder ab, schade, bis dahin wäre ich vielleicht auch wieder "einsatzfähig".
Hätte dich auch gerne noch mal pers. kennengelernt. Dann muß Meik (madbull) halt mal ein Persönlichkeitsprofil abgeben 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sil (3. Dezember 2003)

@rabbit: Ja danke, habe mich heute wieder gesund geschrieben ;-) Gleich geht's zum Spinning! 

Es war echt witzig, sich den Hamburg Weihnachtsmarkt von einem Berliner zeigen zu lassen ;-)))), Danke, Icke! Wir sehen uns dann in Willingen ;-)

Will wieder draußen fahren.... Hat jemand morgen Nachmittag Zeit?
Oder Freitag Nachmittag?


----------



## Alan (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sil _
> *Oder Freitag Nachmittag? *



Sie werfe einen Blick in die Rubrik Last-Minute-Biking  Freitag wäre machbar.

Saludos

D


----------



## vijoka (3. Dezember 2003)

Also ich fand den Abend sehr nett, auch wenn wir nur zu fünft waren. Vielleicht lerne ich ja am 20. in Geesthacht noch ein paar mehr von den Hamburger Bikern kennen?

Wir sehen uns, Gruß
Joachim


----------



## icke (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sil _
> *@rabbit: Ja danke, habe mich heute wieder gesund geschrieben ;-) Gleich geht's zum Spinning!
> 
> Es war echt witzig, sich den Hamburg Weihnachtsmarkt von einem Berliner zeigen zu lassen ;-)))), Danke, Icke! Wir sehen uns dann in Willingen ;-)
> ...



Gern Geschehen oder sogar sehr Gern?!?!

@Rabbit : Heute Abend wäre noch Zeit !


----------



## Rabbit (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *@Rabbit : Heute Abend wäre noch Zeit ! *


Nee, heute wär's dann doch noch zu früh, kannst also joggen gehen


----------

